# Questions about estate agent



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi,

I have posted a few questions in the "Ultimate guide to renting an apartment in Dubai" but the view count hasn't gone up so I guess it's not been read so thought I would post my questions here

I am moving to Dubai in 2 weeks and I have found a property in the Yassat Gloria that I like which is being advertised on Dubizzle by a company called ACE Properties, I have been in contact and explained the situation that I am from here and starting work shortly after arrival etc etc and they said this was fine.

My questions are:

Has anyone heard/used this ACE Properties.

I have checked on the the RERA site and they do come up but as A C E Properties (Maybe just put together to look better)

They say paperwork will take a day and I can also move in the day I arrive all they need is 10% Deposit

Apart from the above is there anything else I should be asking or checking?

Since writing this I have the below from them:

_"okkkk heres the catch the guy has started his tenancy contract with the hotel on 22dec 2013 till 22dec 2014 so he is desperate to rent out from today till 22dec 2014 only for 100K in 2 chqs. you will have to keep a refundable 10k deposit as this unit is furnished .

no there are no extra charges for the chiller or anything else. your water/electricity , internet and parking , twice weekly charges are all included in this rent. 

you will have to pay my service charges of Aed 5000/- only."_

Ok so I don't want to transfer any monies until I see the place (and them for that matter).

One thing that keeps nagging me and I have said this but had no answer, I have no visa or anything (yet) as I will be moving from UK so how can I rent this place without it, also how do I pay cheque with no bank account?

Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
My only comment is this looks like a sub-let from someone who has already let this unit from 22/12/13 until 22/12/14 - rather than a fresh proper let in your name.
I would be a bit wary of doing this - other more experienced members will no doubt add their thoughts.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi, My only comment is this looks like a sub-let from someone who has already let this unit from 22/12/13 until 22/12/14 - rather than a fresh proper let in your name. I would be a bit wary of doing this - other more experienced members will no doubt add their thoughts. Cheers Steve


You need an NOC from the landlord to do this. Because it's 'serviced', you won't need utilities. I am not sure if you can sign the lease without residency. If it was a normal let, as in that it wasn't furnished, I could say for sure that you would need residency, but - in this instance - I am not sure.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Whatever it is, do not transfer/handover any money before you sit down face to face and documents are ready to be signed in front of you. Agents will put a lot of pressure on you to give the deposit check in advance, but once you hand it over, you are at their mercy.


----------



## nonoa (Jan 9, 2014)

I wouldn't transfer anything either. Do some more reading. This is a great link, can't post links yet but it's on timeoutdubai called "Renting guide for Dubai residents" under the knowledge section. It talks about Ejari registered contracts, RERA licenses and other things to look out for.

Make sure you double check everything they show you.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah there is no way I am transfering any money untill I check things out face to face

I have checked on the RERA site and they do come up and the Ejari I guess I can't do until I am there (need to read on this Ejari as not to ure about it)

I have gone back to them with a few questions based on an this article Yahoo so I am waiting for them to come back to me.


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

londonmandan said:


> Yeah there is no way I am transfering any money untill I check things out face to face I have checked on the RERA site and they do come up and the Ejari I guess I can't do until I am there (need to read on this Ejari as not to ure about it) I have gone back to them with a few questions based on an this article Yahoo so I am waiting for them to come back to me.


i am in a serviced apartment on the Marina but still needed to show residents visa before i could get a contract with them.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Robbo5265 said:


> i am in a serviced apartment on the Marina but still needed to show residents visa before i could get a contract with them.


I'm guessing/hoping they will accept a letter from my employer.


----------



## Loucash (Jul 24, 2012)

Why don't you contact gloria direct as we stopped there for a few months when we came and didn't go through an agent just bargained with them direct... Also your company may get corporate rates with them so check this


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Loucash said:


> Why don't you contact gloria direct as we stopped there for a few months when we came and didn't go through an agent just bargained with them direct... Also your company may get corporate rates with them so check this


I checked with them and they said 130k AED and my cousin who works there tried corp rates and they said the same.

I have just E-Mailed them back asking if they will drop to 100k AED pa

What did you think to the Gloria and how much did you pay?


----------



## Loucash (Jul 24, 2012)

We had a 2 bed but was only there 2 months. So kept rolling on Not the cheapest way and they kept telling us it was much cheaper if we agreed to longer term. Paid 14000 aed a month. Big difference between 1 and 2 bed prices. Was very clean. Good amenities etc etc. pool didn't get the sun... And it's dry....bad points


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Loucash said:


> We had a 2 bed but was only there 2 months. So kept rolling on Not the cheapest way and they kept telling us it was much cheaper if we agreed to longer term. Paid 14000 aed a month. Big difference between 1 and 2 bed prices. Was very clean. Good amenities etc etc. pool didn't get the sun... And it's dry....bad points


I'm not fussed by the pool tbh just as long as there is one and I don't really drink at home I'm more of a bar/club drinker 

I am being told 15k AED pm by them on a 1 bed! Let's see if they drop it down and hopefully they will have a modern furnish as I understand there are a few types there.


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

londonmandan said:


> I checked with them and they said 130k AED and my cousin who works there tried corp rates and they said the same. I have just E-Mailed them back asking if they will drop to 100k AED pa What did you think to the Gloria and how much did you pay?


try the Lotus Hotel apartments on south end of Dubai Marina, you should get something for 100k ish for one bedroom there


----------



## Loucash (Jul 24, 2012)

Lots of the hotels do long term rates. You just need to ring round. Depends where you want to be??


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

...


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Robbo5265 said:


> try the Lotus Hotel apartments on south end of Dubai Marina, you should get something for 100k ish for one bedroom there


Is it this one?

Lotus Hotel Apartments & Spa, Dubai Marina 

Dubai Marina Waterfront | JBR Dubai Marina, Dubai 172747, United Arab Emirates


----------



## Loucash (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

When I Google the address it comes up on the Palm?


----------



## Loucash (Jul 24, 2012)

Try auris plaza hotel. Centro barsha. Boutique 7 hotel Byblos tecom or marina


----------



## Loucash (Jul 24, 2012)

It's not on the palm. End of the marina. I think


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Lotus Hotel is right beside the new mosque at the south eastern end if the marina.


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Lotus Hotel is right beside the new mosque at the south eastern end if the marina.


Try cistern gulf realty, the have quite a few options in different areas and you could get one without residency visa.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Ok so based on what i had read on here and the above I went back with the below questions:

This appears to be a sublease, I am assuming the landlord is the hotel and if so have they approved this?

Can you tell me when the chq’s will be cashed and do you mean he will keep a refundable 10k deposit?

Please can I see a copy of the contract prior to my arrival?

Who is the landlord/owner and what are their details?

Who will I be making payments to?

With regards to the style of apartment, what is it and do you have images and what floor/view is it?

You mention that you have no modern apartments right now but when you do I can move to this, how can this be if I am signing a 1yr contract? I really would like a modern style so what are the options on this and the costs is one was to come up say in 3 months time? 


and she came back with this

sorry for the late reply,

yes his is basically subleasing . yes the owner has the permission to give these units to his guest. he has 10 units out of which only 1 is remaining as of now all the the 9 units are rented out.
yes the 10k is refundable once you leave the apt.
you will be making the payment to the owner himself not the hotel.

Basically not answering anything that I have asked really, so do i keep going or knock it on the head and move on??


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Why do you even bother? It looks suspicious, there are a lot of unknowns, the agent either doesn't have all the details (amateur) or doesn't want to disclose them (crook). If it's that messy right now, how messy can it get if something takes a turn for the worse?


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Byja said:


> Why do you even bother? It looks suspicious, there are a lot of unknowns, the agent either doesn't have all the details (amateur) or doesn't want to disclose them (crook). If it's that messy right now, how messy can it get if something takes a turn for the worse?


It's kind of what I was thinking just that I am moving next Monday so running out of time.


----------

